# Numb after bite?



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Yesterday I got bit by a rat and it went really deep in my finger. It bled alot. Now it's really kind of tingly/numb. 

Do you think I will be okay or should I try to go see a doctor?


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pic?
It could just be your body doing its thing, not much you can catch from pet rats, so unless it was enough to nip a nerve it could just be local sensitivity/or local anesthetic feelings wouldn't be completely unheard of


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would probably talk to your doctor.

Sounds like he hit a nerve.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

My ipod doesn't have very good quality. It's not necessarily numb on the bite itself but at the tip of my finger.


----------



## Mimsymom (Dec 5, 2012)

Ooooh! Ouchie! I got bit once by a rat I had once. He wouldn't come near me so I held a treat out to him. To make a long story short he grabbed the tip of my thumb instead and played tug of war with it. Needless to say after 15 years the tip of my thumb is still numb and I have a permanent indentation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

When midnight was going throu a hormonal aggression issue he bit the palm of my hand and would not let go for 5 minutes. Lets just say there was a ton of blood and I still have no feeling a scar from it. He is a lot better after his neauter


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Well I'll talk to my mother when she gets home. It'll suck to have a number finger for the rest of my life. xD


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been bitten by a dog... deep. i have a nasty scar from it! it was definitely numb afterward, just because it was so deep. 
make sure you've cleaned it, but maybe you should wait it out. It probably just needs to heal. So long as its not infected, there is probably no need. Its not likely to get infected anyways, if you have decent hygiene and cleaned it . The feeling will come back so long as she/he didnt hit a nerve.. How deep was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I just saw the pic.... It seems extremely unlikely that any real damage was done.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah it looks pretty weak for a bite, but it bled like crazy. x'D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its just the swelling causing the numbness most likely, its the reason I run for ibuprofen to prevent the swelling that causes most of the issues after a bite. If you let it swell up it takes ages to heal, the skin gets so tight from swelling you get a numb feeling, etc, and the pain is much more and for a lot longer. With Ibupfrofen taken ASAP by the next day its a little swollen and tender, by day 3 you might have forgotten about it until you bang it directly on something, and by day4 its fine.


----------



## Kachena (Oct 25, 2021)

Ratty859 said:


> Pic?
> It could just be your body doing its thing, not much you can catch from pet rats, so unless it was enough to nip a nerve it could just be local sensitivity/or local anesthetic feelings wouldn't be completely unheard of
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve been bitten like that before, I just put on a bandaid and some antibiotic cream and it healed up quite nicely. If it continues to bleed, you may consider going to the doctor because sometimes things can become serious!


----------

